# Iowa



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone here from Iowa? I plow in the Des Moines area. Sounds like we might get our first push in this weekend


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep. Des Moines here.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Same here actually most of my work in waukee


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Main contractor or a sub?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Main contractor


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Get a few hours in last weekend?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea got to hit 90% of my properties how about yourself


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thought I had a contractor lined up to work for and he never called. Trigger is .5" so I'm not really sure why and I got zero explanation.

So I'm thinking its time to find another contractor or call it a season.


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

CR here. main contractor


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Try RJ lawn care out of waukee last I heard they need subs


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like this snow is going to have terrible timing best of luck


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

dstifel;1881725 said:


> Looks like this snow is going to have terrible timing best of luck


I gave that guy a second shot and he still didn't call. I got lucky with my Craig's list ad and got a plan b.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I got an interview with rj lawn tomorrow. Sounds promising. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I know they were hurting on that last job as far as I knows buddies are getting 65$ hour for v plows so don't take anything less. Where do you operate out of?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

The dude that called me seemed like he was happier than a pig in sh!t over the phone and said I've come to the right place. $65 an hour seems fair if the properties are close together and I don't have considerable drive time.

I operate out of my house in Ankeny. I have a heated 3 car garage to store all my crap.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

As far as I know they try to get you close properties as well as close to your house. Did you talk to Ryan?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

This guy's name is Marty. I don't mind a little travel time every couple of hours, since I have a vee it hasn't been my experience with contractors to stick me with itty bitty parking lots all over town.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I hope it all works out for you. Do u do much mowing in summertime can't remember if I've seen you on lawnsite or not


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

The damn weatherman, is the reason I have trust issues!


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree I worry more when they say 2-4 then 10". They don't have a clue


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

im from the des moines area, and always do alot of tree work and fabrication work in the winter time as you cant trust weather people at all.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

No kidding I'm about ready to put the plows away and get the mowers back out. Been doing clean ups all week.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the referral to RJ lawn. They hooked me up with some real nice big lots in Johnston.


----------

